# House/Condo lease?



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Do some sellers offer buyers the option to pay monthly rents and buy it later, let's say within a certain period? I'm thinking to something similar to a car lease where you pay monthly payments and have the choice to buy the car after 5 years. The house scenario would be different in that you could buy the house at any time. Thanks.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

I have seen 'rent to own', although that's been through private individuals. The monthly payment is partly rent, partly mortgage, and partly utility payment. Not sure of how it gets set up. In my town, I suspect it's a deal between the purchaser and seller only. Usually, the purchaser can't afford a down payment or regular financing.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Some people do a rent to own situation. This is generally a good situation for the owner. They usually charge above market prices for the house and above market rent plus the rent to own premium which is set aside as part of your down payment. Plus there is usually a down payment. 

This can work for people who have no other choice other than to buy this way. If your life situation changes and you have to move you lose everything, the down payment and all the extra rent paid.


----------

